# Age Limits  -   Reserves



## gk404 (2 Jan 2003)

Well I‘ve been thinking about it.....but I‘m not quite sure.  I just had my 31st birthday and I‘m thinking of joining the Amy Reserves.  Am I too old or what?  I‘m in pretty good shape, so passing the PT test wont be an issue, but I just don‘t know if my age will be a problem.What do you guys think?


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Jan 2003)

I‘ve seen a woman of around 43/45ish join the reserves and in the maple leaf a while back a man of 50 joined (russian immigrant).
Theres a good chance too you‘d also get very subtle special treatment now and then because your older thenthe average recruit.


----------



## Wilson601 (3 Jan 2003)

I did my basic with a man of 34, the average age in our platoon was 17. I know but a few gentlemen of your age who have join and most of which have the liability of a family, consequently they did not finish there BIQ and only attened the first 3 weeks of our 8 week course. 

You are definantly not too old. I would say, if your not a homesick individual and cope with the slings and arrows of often immature teenagers     then go for it man, it‘ll make ya feel like your 17 again!  :skull:


----------



## the patriot (3 Jan 2003)

You are definitely not too old at all.  In the news sometime ago there was coverage of a recruit who had recently immigrated from Russia.  This gentleman was 50 yrs old and was on course with people old enough to be his children.  Age is not a factor.  Just get yourself in decent physical shape and you should have no problem at all.   Good luck!

-the patriot-


----------



## gk404 (3 Jan 2003)

Well, thanks for the advice everyone.  I think I‘ll go for it!  :warstory:


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (3 Jan 2003)

I was 25 when I joined the PRes (reserve) and was one of the older people on my Basic course. If anything given that you are in decent shape your age and experience will benefit you.


----------



## portcullisguy (5 Jan 2003)

gk404 - I am a 28-year-old full time worker, and there are at least 2 others in my platoon (all infantry folks) who are older than me, currently on my basic course.  The other platoon, which is all armour/eng/arty people, has at least a handful of older lads.

So far, no one is finding it too much of a problem, except, of course, for the PT.  It‘s not that the PT is necessarily that hard, but at least one of th eolder guys in my platoon has stated aloud he knows he needs to work out more on his own time to meet the standard.

Me, I am just happy if I can keep up on a run, and I usually can..  My weakness is pushups, and so I try to do those on my own time when possible.

Again, the average age is 17-19, with a few early 20s mixed in, but not many.

What is MOST gratifying is to see people much younger than yourself falling by the way side, holding their sides and wheezing, after only a minimal warm up run.

Older guys usually know the "lessons of life" such as: Don‘t try and impress everyone by running fastest/hardest early on -- take your time and pace yourself.


----------



## gk404 (5 Jan 2003)

Thanks for the advice portcullisguy,  How long is BMQ when you do it on weekends anyway?  And how does it work? Do you show up on Friday night or Saturday morning? Where is it?  :warstory:


----------



## Pikache (6 Jan 2003)

BMQ should add up to about 20 training days, I think. (4 weeks if done straight)

On weekend BMQ, you show up friday night and leave sunday afternoon.
It should probably be every two weekends that there is training, and possible training on your regiments weekly training night and it should probably at your local armoury.

It will also vary depending on your unit. Some may do things differently, but most units should be starting their weekend BMQ courses soon...


----------



## portcullisguy (8 Jan 2003)

Yes, BMQ should add up to about 20 days.  Our course is running about 12 full weekends, with a one-day weekend for SHARP.

Topics covered primarily include:
- CF introduction (what it is, what we do)
- Rank structure
- Who to salute, what to call everyone
- Personal hygiene
- Drill
- C7 safety, etc
- C7 personal weapons test 1
- First aid CPR
- NBCD intro
- Gas hut
- Map & compass intro
- Nav exercise
- Field ex weekend
- Sexual Harassment and Racism Prevention (SHARP)
- Grad weekend

They cram a lot of stuff into it.  Weekends are supposed to be 2 weeks apart, but because of holidays, etc., there were lots where it was back-to-back, and sometimes when we had 3 weeks off.

Here in 32 brigade, our BMQ has been at Fort York Armoury.  Another BMQ starts up this month, have no idea where they will train.


----------



## marlins75 (10 Jan 2003)

You think 28 is too old to join?


----------



## Andrew (10 Jan 2003)

Nope.  I had a 40 year old woman on my course.  And she was 5‘1" like 90lbs(well thats an exageration) and she made it through.  So ANYONE can

GoodLuck

Andrew  :bullet:        :bullet:


----------



## marlins75 (10 Jan 2003)

Thanks.  All these "young whipper snappers" on this forum had me second guessing a bit.


----------



## rolandstrong (10 Jan 2003)

Bah!

I joined the militia at 34 in 1993, and completed my infantry qualification as a private. I decided last year to return for my commission, 9 years after I left. I work in the fitness business, and know at 34 I am twice as fit as i was when I did basic, and i found the physical training fine.

I think we are healthier for longer now, so Getting in in your late 20‘s and thirties can still give you a good military career. My good friend joined the reg force artillery at 28, as has been there for 8 years now.


----------



## rolandstrong (10 Jan 2003)

I meant to say i joined originally at 24 and now I am 34.


----------



## marlins75 (10 Jan 2003)

One more question.  I am currently stationed in Nunavut(govt reconaissance) and have found no info on the website where I can join from the territories.  I am from Regina and claim it as my home, but am a ****  of a way from there.


----------



## Caper (11 Jan 2003)

I am in the process of joining and I am 38 !  I know that it will be harder physically but I think that I am prepared (certainly mentally) for what will be a tough basic.


----------



## Veteran`s son (21 Feb 2003)

What is the age limit for joining the Reserves?

Is there any other information that is important to know if someone wanted to join the Reserves?


----------



## DnA (22 Feb 2003)

dont know, one of the new members of my unit looks like he‘s in his 40‘s, he served in the Rsv‘s in the Seaforth for awhile in the ‘80s so that might have helped him get in, I‘m really not sure on the age limit, I would assume under 50 an in good physical an medical shape, you should contact your local CFRC for info


----------



## Veteran`s son (22 Feb 2003)

If someone was not in good physical shape, could they still join the Reserves?

What I am thinking is that by joining the Reserves,
someone could get in physical shape if they are not already.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Feb 2003)

16 is the youngest age now.

Yes if you were in pretty bad physical shape you could still join the reserves. Sometimes they won‘t let you and sometimes they will. Depends on who your with i guess.

For the most part there is a basic minimum you have to pass. 19 push ups uhh so many sit ups. Squeezing a certian amount of pounds per square inch in a grip tester thing. You have to pass a "shuttle run" where you run back and forth over 20 meters (i think) and have to cross a line each time before a beep sounds (the beeps get quicker and quicker) which is a little hard if your not good at running or pacing yourself OR you will do a step test where you walk up and down steps. (which is the dumbest test ever, a cat could pass it).

A friend of mine just failed the push up test, i think he did 17 out of 19 push ups and he has to wait 6 months to do the test over where as a girl on my basic training course was able to fire off one push up out of the required 9 and they looked the other way.
Try it and find out, worst thing you can do is fail and be told to come back in 6 months.

As an experiment i sat on my butt for 4 months not working out once and took the Provincial Police physical fitness test and passed with flying colours, your probably in better shape then you think you just have to have the will power not to quit.


----------



## ninty9 (22 Feb 2003)

Go here:  http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/html/careers/getting_ready/fitn_guid.html 

You could go in to BMQ out of shape, but would you want to?  Going out of shape and trying to keep up to everyone else would eb misreble.  You wouldn‘t be happy and would just be wishing to get out of there.  You won‘t be concentrating on the things you need to learn.

There are minimum objectives you should beable to reach without much hardship listed on that page.    Contact your CFRC for more info.


----------



## DnA (22 Feb 2003)

I took the step test, yea it is a pretty stupidweak test

Veteren‘s Son

if you realy wanna enlist, my advice is just to start a excersise program for yourself, to get into shape, an/or to see what physical state your in


----------



## ninty9 (22 Feb 2003)

Step test is by no means easy.  I doubt very much that just anyone could do it.  I know a lot of people who wouldn‘t beable to get past a coupke of minutes.  The first 5 min was realitivley easy, but the next set you start to feel it.  If you lose your concentration, you‘ll trip, which I did a couple of times.


----------



## Gryphon (22 Feb 2003)

wow. I found it easy. Both times that i did it!

I applied to RMC on year, didn‘t get accepted b/c of my physics, and had to redo it when i applied for the reserves. I found that that was the easiest!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Feb 2003)

If someone cannot do the step test then i honestly think they should see a doctor because there is probably a real life serious health issue/concern.


----------



## Veteran`s son (23 Feb 2003)

Thank you for all of your replies! 

If anyone has any information to add to the subject of joining the Reserves, it would be great.


----------



## portcullisguy (23 Feb 2003)

I believe the actual age limits for joining are that you must be between 16 and 52 inclusive.

You must be 17 by the time you graduate from basic training.

The reason you cannot be older than 52, or so our Pl Warrant informed us, is that you must be able to contribute 3 years of service before being able to retire with a pension.

This must be for reg force, however, as I don‘t think our pension kicks in for res until after 10 years service, and it‘s really not a pension anyway, more of a release package.

Someone will, of course, correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Veteran`s son (23 Feb 2003)

Are they really strict about the number of pushups and situps that you have to do before you are accepted in the Reserves?

Are they more strict about the pushups and situps in the Regular Force?


Does anyone know of an example where someone(over 35) could complete half the number of pushups and situps and still be accepted in the Reserves?


----------



## Badger (24 Feb 2003)

"Are they really strict about the number of pushups and situps that you have to do before you are accepted in the Reserves?"
-That would probably depend on the needs of the unit. Another variable could be how strict the individual administering the test is about proper execution of the exercise.
"Does anyone know of an example where someone(over 35) could complete half the number of pushups and situps and still be accepted in the Reserves? " 
-The requirements for males 35 and older are 14 push-ups and 17 sit-ups. However a unit might be more leniant if their not doing to well on meeting their quotas but I personally wouldn‘t rely on that.


----------



## Veteran`s son (24 Feb 2003)

I know that someone is required to do a certain number of pushups and situps for what I believe is called the Fitness Test.

Are the results of the Fitness Test( pushups, situps etc) more important depending upon what Battalion, Squadron, etc that you are sent to/apply to in the Reserves?

When you apply to the Reserves, do they ask you whether you are applying to the Army, Navy or Air Reserves?

Do the results of your Fitness test determine which battalion/squadron/regiment you qualify for in the Army Reserve, for example?


----------



## Veteran`s son (24 Feb 2003)

I have some questions  about Basic Training in the Reserves.

With the Regular Force, Basic Training is 10 weeks(I believe) and it is done in a continuous amount of time.

With the Reserves, how long would it take to complete Basic Training?

Does the training that a person does once a week and one or two weekends a month give you the training you need?

Or is Basic Training competed during the summer months for Reserves?

Also, how many months do Reserves train in the summer?


----------



## ninty9 (24 Feb 2003)

In reserves, when you fill all of your forms out they ask you what your top three choices are.  Eg: Imfantry, Combat Engineer, Armour, Cook, etc.

Normally in reserves there is only one regiment to go into if you pick armour or infantry etc.  (Well in Calagary anyway).  

19 pushups and situps is THE MINIMUM for any and all trades.  It doesn‘t matter if your going to sweep the floors or kill Osama, everyone has to go through basic and the minimum standards are there to make sure that people have some chance of passing.

To answer your questions more directly:



> Are the results of the Fitness Test( pushups, situps etc) more important depending upon what Battalion, Squadron, etc that you are sent to/apply to in the Reserves?


No.  Everyone must do the minimum.  If yuour going infantry, they‘ll probably expect you can do 30 or more pushups.    If your going to be a cook and never do PT after basic, 19 is good enough.



> When you apply to the Reserves, do they ask you whether you are applying to the Army, Navy or Air Reserves?


Yes




> Do the results of your Fitness test determine which battalion/squadron/regiment you qualify for in the Army Reserve, for example?


No.

Correct me if i‘m wrong on anything guys.


----------



## ninty9 (24 Feb 2003)

> With the Regular Force, Basic Training is 10 weeks(I believe) and it is done in a continuous amount of time.


Basic which includes BMQ, SQ and your trade is 12 weeks or more depending on which trade, done continuously at St. Jean.



> With the Reserves, how long would it take to complete Basic Training?
> 
> Does the training that a person does once a week and one or two weekends a month give you the training you need?
> 
> Or is Basic Training competed during the summer months for Reserves?


In reserves you take basic in three chunks.  BMQ, SQ and your trade.  Each course is roughly 4 weeks.  This can be completed either on every weekend for probably about 10 weeks.  10 weeks * 2 days/weekend = 20 days of training which is what each three components are made up of.  Or you can take the whole 4 week chunk during the summer.  Courses are offered then and only then in chunks.  I think you can take the weekend courses anytime.



> Also, how many months do Reserves train in the summer?


As many as you want.  If you can fit and the army allows you to take the entire basic in the summer, go for it.  However, you must complete BMQ within one year of being sworn in I believe.

Please take this advice:  You ahev asked so many questions that can be answered by a recruiter in 5 minutes by handing you a piece of paper and a little dialogue.  You‘d be better off just going down to CFRC and asking for some information of joining the reserves in your area.  It‘d save a lot of time.  They don‘t bite, they are there to help you, not to draft you.


----------



## portcullisguy (25 Feb 2003)

During my BMQ we had a class on "career progression".

The length of the MOC courses was briefly described to us.

R031 - Infantry - 23 days
R021 - Artillery - 55 days
R022 - Artillery (Defence) - 30 days
R041 - Field Engineer - 24 days

They told us some other trades which they didn‘t explain what they were, only gave us the MOC codes:  R012 is 36 days.  R013 they helpfully told us they had no idea how long the MOC training was.


----------



## greeves (6 Mar 2003)

On the age-limit question for the reserves: the last info I got (when I was AdmO at a Seaforth Highlanders cadet corps in Vancouver) was that the minimum age is 16, provided the applicant has parental permission AND turns 17 by July 1st of the summer they do their recruit course.  As for the maximum age - there used to be a set maximum - but this was challenged in court a few years back as a Charter violation.  When I did my QL2 in Vernon (many moons ago) we had two people on course who were in their 50‘s.  One was 52 and the other was 53.  Essentially, as long as you pass the physical and the PT test...you‘re in.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2003)

portcullisguy,
‘cause 013 is Armoured Recce and we never stop learning new stuff.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2003)

portcullisguy,
‘cause 013 is Armoured Recce and we never stop learning new stuff.


----------



## 311 (6 Mar 2003)

although on all the ads it says minmum 16 years old , the WO of the unit im in made me wait till I was 16 and a half. Not sure if its the same with all units, but I think its up to who ever is recruiting you.


----------



## Coniar (7 Mar 2003)

I have a friend who is encouraging to sign up on my 16th birthday wich will be even before im finished gr. 10 is that allowed??? that way I would hope my info would be proccesed and I would be able to take basic traning over the summer. Is that to much to hope for or within reason???


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Mar 2003)

Minimum requirements for joining the Reserves are:

a.  Be a minimum of 16 years old (with parental consent)
b.  Be a Canadian citizen or landed immigrant
c.  Have a minimum of five Grade 10 credits
d. Be free from legal obligation (cannot be on probation, parole or have pending court dates)

So, you can join  *in your 16th year* IF you have the Grade 10 credits.

Mike


----------



## bradb (5 Jul 2003)

hello everyone! I am 27 years old, and have just started the application process for joining. Originally I whas interested in joining the infantry. However, after reading several articles and a few books, I am starting to become concerned that I may be to old to join infantry, or at least to have a valuable carreer in this field. Can any of you tell me what is the average age? do you think that 27 might be a little to old to be starting infantry? Any comments and, or, feed back that you may have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Etown (7 Jul 2003)

Gee, I hope not. Otherwise I have only two weeks left to be of any use.   

I obviously don‘t think 27 is too old and neither did the P.O. that did my interview. Why? Are you feeling old?

Funny thing is that for most of my life I was told I was too young to do the things I did. It‘s crazy how fast that changed.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (7 Jul 2003)

Just keep this in mind: you will be competing with other 17/18 year olds fresh out of school. Battleschool is going to ****  for even the most fit - and it‘s that way for a reason.

Otherwise, most of it is mental.


----------



## Etown (7 Jul 2003)

Hey Ruthless,

I hope you aren‘t under the impression that 17/18 year olds are somehow more fit than us "old guys". If there is one thing that I learned in my 12 years of racing bikes, it‘s that endurance only comes with time. Most 17 year olds are pretty good for a hard days work, but come the next day they‘re pretty much cooked. Keep in mind that all the food and rest that I get goes to repairing my muscles from the day‘s exercise, not to building new ones, increasing bone density/size, and producing an amazing amount of hormones. 

Now I know that battleschool isin‘t going to be easy, but trust me when I say it‘ll be easier for me now then it would have been at 17. Now if I‘d sat at a desk for the last ten years ...well, that would be a different story.


----------



## bradb (7 Jul 2003)

No, I am definately not feeling old. I am just concerned that maybe they are looking for people who are 17/18. My big concern is how much of a carreer(time wise) would the cf think that i would be of any value to them for?


----------



## Bert (7 Jul 2003)

Hehehe.  You guys.  Everyone has an opinion.

The age thing isn‘t relevant.  The CF is looking for people who are fit based on their criteria but they are looking for people with all types of education and experience.  No offense to 17/18 year olds, but people right out of HS do not necessarily have higher education or experience.
The CF is looking for doctors, pharmacists, technicians, skilled trades, people who have worked in the civilian area for awhile and acquired experience and education that can be applied to the Forces.  A 35 year old technician with 10 years of prior experience is much more useful than a 18 year old entering that MOC in the CF.

Physical fitness, maturity, and the drive to succeed is important but those qualities can be found in anyone of the right calibre, granted the average physique of an 18 year old is more resilient than a 35 year old.

For the combat arms, physical fitness is important as well as a host of other things that develop over time.  Being able to run 6 kms better than anyone doesn‘t necessarily make you a good soldier.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Veteran`s son (7 Jul 2003)

Hello everyone:

I am going to school for a two-year program in September and then I hope to work for two years using the training I have received in my Community College program.

I am considering re-applying to the CF at that time. I will be 41 years old, however.

Do you know of someone over 40 years old who has been accepted into the Reg force or Reserves?

Bert, thanks for the encouraging words for an older guy like me!


----------



## onecat (7 Jul 2003)

Well if going to be 41, you should join the Res.  it would be a better fit.  Are you going to ready to move where they tell you to move.  Sell you house if you have one.  41 is still young, but it is old for CF.  What are going to be taking at college?  it might better to learn it the CF instead of waiting those 4 years.  that‘s long time.


----------



## Galadriel (10 Jul 2003)

I know a woman who graduated her basic on June 19th, she‘s 47.


----------



## max flinch (15 Oct 2003)

You must be sixteen years of age to join the reserves (I think it‘s 17 for the reg force), have a minimum of 6 credits of school at a grade 10 level, be a Canadian citizen (you can be a landed immigrant, but this will extend the application process by as long a two years - its‘ quicker to get your citizenship first) and be free of any obligation to the courts (ie, not be on probation or parol). If you are under 18, you will need signed parental consent.


----------



## deathwing5 (15 Oct 2003)

Yep, I signed up 3 months before my 17th b-day.


----------



## McInnes (15 Oct 2003)

I signed up two months before my 16th birthday. They will hold your application untill you turn 16.


----------



## Mountain_marc (28 Jun 2004)

Hey all,

I'm 28 and currently hating his government desk jockey employment. To be honest, I got in this field for all the reasons (career was popular at the time, money, etc).  I now find myself unmotivated, bored, unfulfilled and see no pleasure in sight.

Anyways, i've always been a military buff. I have 3 friends in it at the moment and am always jealous of their work. It's not like i'm into this possible decision, i've been thinking about it for years and talked to recruiters, etc. Also am in great shape, I do triathlons once in while, mountaineering, rock climbing, ice climbing, cycling, walk 10km back and forth to work every day, etc.

My question is to all the past recruits that were a bit older when they started out (27-30), would you do the same thing? Regret your decision? Happier etc?

Any advice you can give an older guy would be greatly considered.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jun 2004)

Go for it.  Any age difference (which in your case is not much) will be offset by maturity.  As well, there is a reason the US Army Physical Fitness Test demands the highest amount for pass from Males aged 26-29.

What do you got to lose besides a government, desk jockey job?


----------



## Mountain_marc (29 Jun 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## mkymk (29 Jun 2004)

My advice is to sign up for the reserves first to see whether you'll like it.   I'm 30 and I'm at the tail end of the dreaded recruitment process.  The Reserves is a voluntary army and you can pretty much leave anytime you like. You don't have to go anywhere that you don't want to either.  As a bonus, if you are already working for the federal gooferment, you should be able to apply for Military leave where your job and vacation leaves will not be affected when you are on Reserves training. The way I see it is that you are only young once and you probably have 25-30 more years of sitting in front on a desk, so why not do something different for a little while?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Jun 2004)

Most mature recruits that I have seen tend to excell more then a teenager fresh from high school. You tend to have been around the block and might be able to offer some valuable life experience that the younger ones tend to lack. I say go for it.


----------



## badapple (4 Jul 2004)

when i did basic, about 15 of the 60 in my platoon were around thirty or older, the oldest was 51, honest

dont worry about it, you're better off for being experienced


----------



## Etown (7 Jul 2004)

Hey Marc,

Your situation sounds pretty familliar. I'm 27 (28 this month) and I quit my 8 year accounting job to join the infantry. Quite a big change.

The biggest concern that I had was the physical aspect of the training. Like yourself I was fairly active (road & mountain bike racer) and found that once the training began I had no problems keeping up with the really fit 18 and 19 year old kids. The rest of the training varied from really easy to pretty damn hard but it was no worse than working through a weekend trying to meet some imposible deadline. I would do it all again in a heartbeat. 

Now that I'm in the battalion things have just gotten better. No more trying to find time to go to the gym or stay in shape, we do PT every morning and a couple of afternoons every week, and if we're not training and I ask nice I can usually go to the gym more. The hard part for right now is living in single quarters with a bunch of kids, it feels a little too much like a frat house. But I should be moving into a PMQ pretty soon, so it's really not that bad. 

If you have and specific questions IM me and I'm sure I can give you some answers. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Pvt. Dakota (7 Jul 2004)

Hey Marc,
I just turned 27 and I am going in to 031 in 4 days and I am not looking back I am just looking for the future, I have the support of others family and friends and basically you are looking  for advice that we cannot really give you. For you yourself have to make the decision yourself. It took myself a year or looking into the field and where my job was taking me. I guess you can see where I am I am entereing a new career with an positive outlook.   Good luck with your decision follow your instinct I don't think that you will regret your decision. Remember that "Everything happens for a reason".


----------



## winchable (8 Jul 2004)

I say go head first, you're not even really that old!
If the only thing you have to lose is a job you don't like, The worst that could happen is you get a better understanding of what you don't want to do and end up finding a job more suited to yourself, perhaps not even in the military.
I would say don't even stop for a stint in the reserves if I were you, if you were happy with your current career I might reccomend that, but since you're not and from what I can tell you are looking for a dramatic change of pace then DIVE RIGHT IN!!

....yvaN oG


----------



## Mountain_marc (8 Jul 2004)

Cool!

THanks for the replies everyone!! They've been really helpful.

I leave Monday for a 3 week hiking/mountaineering trip to Baffin Island so hopefully when I get back the decision will be made. I'm pretty sure i'll have plenty of time for reflection in that 24 hour daylight. 

Peace out! 

Marc


----------



## banko (21 Sep 2004)

bigwig - I joined the reserves 10 years ago (I quit 3 years ago and am now trying to join the reg force) but when I did my basic training (at the time it was called QL2). I was 17 at the time and one of the guys that was only a few months older than me was that exact guy... thought he was "hard" because he was from Winnipeg and that he would manage to get a sniper course, etc. our instructors cracked down on him hard and he almost quit... after a few of us explained to him what a goof he was, he smartened up and almost turned out alright. I hope the recruiting process is able to weed more of those guys out, they're embarassing... I would prefer to have people closer to my age, but age really doesn't have a lot to do with it, it boils down to someone's personality.


----------



## B.D. (3 Nov 2004)

Welcome to the club-
I'm 35 and doing my reserve BMQ-surrounded by guys 1/2 my age.
You'll find some things harder( PT perhaps?) but other things life experience lends a big helping hand in coping with the stress and all. 

From my experience it doesn't really matter- go at it with everything you got and and don't let age be a factor-

if you don't mind...it won't matter ;D


----------



## fisteddragon (3 Nov 2004)

I am joining the over the hill club as well. After a 20 year absence from uniform, I am re-enlisting in the reserves. I will drop off my docs to recruiting tomorrow morning. I just turned 39 in September. I am unsure how I will deal with Kids less than 1/2 my age giving me orders.
Perhaps an over the hill club for aging recruits would help.


----------



## Veterans son (3 Nov 2004)

I am going to reapply to the Reserves in about a year and a half; I will be forty years of age.


----------



## mack333 (4 Nov 2004)

Can;'t help but think how weird it would be to be the only old guy surrounded by 60 early 20 year olds.


----------



## Freight_Train (4 Nov 2004)

"Remember that experience and guile will beat youth and enthusiasm every time."
"We have enough youth.  How about a fountain of smart?"
 ;D ;D


----------



## mack333 (4 Nov 2004)

I like your attitude freight train.


----------



## Freight_Train (5 Nov 2004)

I recently was sworn into the Primary Reserve at the age of 38.  So far we have done some pretty challenging field exercises and I am happy to say that, so far, I have more than held my own.
If you want it bad enough, go for it!
Greg


----------



## tyovan4 (4 Mar 2005)

I tried searching for "upper age limit" and didn't turn up any useful results. I figured the question had been asked before, I guess I'll try searching a bit more the next time  :-[


----------



## mdh (4 Mar 2005)

No problem - if you have a specific question to ask about your age and a military occupation fire away - there is a lot of expertise/experience here, cheers, mdh


----------



## tyovan4 (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys, I really appreciate it. I know some militarie have very low upper-age limits for enlistment. I can't join the Canadian Forces yet unfortunatley. I'm an American, but I'm interested in immigrating to Canada in the future. After I get landed immigrant status, I'm interested in joining the Reserves. Just wanted to ask and see if joining the Reserves will be possible when I immigrate due to the age I'll probably be when I finally make it north of the border - and it definately looks possible. 

Thanks again


----------



## kincanucks (6 Mar 2005)

After I get landed immigrant status, I'm interested in joining the Reserves.

You need to be a Canadian citizen to join the CF whether it is the reserves or the regular force.


----------



## tyovan4 (6 Mar 2005)

Really? I remember looking at the Recruiting site a while ago and thought you needed citizenship to join the regulars, but landed immigrants could join the reserves. Has the policy been changed recently?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 Mar 2005)

Yes, I believe soon after 9/11 the policy changed.


----------



## tyovan4 (6 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the answers guys, I really appreciate it - especially since they came with no 'flaming' attached.


----------



## gl3000 (1 May 2005)

I was curious as to the maximum age for joining a reserve unit.


----------



## infamous_p (1 May 2005)

gl3000 said:
			
		

> I was curious as to the maximum age for joining a reserve unit.



you have to retire around 62 years of age.


----------



## swanita (1 May 2005)

I think the key word was how old when joining....but i remember that it used to be like 52 but that may have changed.  If you look on the recruiting website it'll tell you the age range.


----------



## kas (1 May 2005)

According to the recruiting package I picked up in January, requirements for joining the reserves are:

- you must be between 16 years of age and 52 years of age
- you must have at least 33 Alberta high school credits (equivalent to grade 10)
- you must be a Canadian citizen
- you must be 6 months free of any legal obligations

I'm pretty sure they won't be too strict on the Alberta high school credits thing for those of you that had the misfortune (or is it fortune?) of attending school elsewhere.  ;D


----------



## Fideo (27 May 2005)

Hi guys how you doing...I have a question and some input would be greatly appreciated. Im 25 years old and Im applying for the reserves. I want to go to University for a diploma that will take 4 years to complete. God willing I should be 29-30 when I get out and which point I decided to take serious consideration in going full time. Ofcourse, life likes to throw you the odd knucle ball so I gave myself and extra year in case I dont get in the first time. If I find that Im continuously applying and getting rejected I will reconsider my options but for me it seems like a good root right now. So how old is too old....I know I could have just asked...but wanted to feed you some background. Thanks!! Cheers.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (27 May 2005)

By doing a search on this site you will find basic giudelines for fitness (especially in the recruiting forum). As long as you are able to meet if not exceed these guidelines and demonstrate that you have or are willing to improve yourself accademically and physically you will face no problems either transferring from reserves or applying through the regular process. As you may see there are those into their fourties that are currently training for the CF so as long as you dont see your age as an obstacle, neither will anyone else.Good Luck.


----------



## paracowboy (27 May 2005)

some days 34 is WAAAY too old. 
Then I look at my Sar'nt-Major, leading the way at 50-something, and suck it up. SHELLDRAKE!! said it best. ('Cept he didn't cuss. Deducting points for that.)


----------



## Fideo (28 May 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> By doing a search on this site you will find basic giudelines for fitness (especially in the recruiting forum). As long as you are able to meet if not exceed these guidelines and demonstrate that you have or are willing to improve yourself accademically and physically you will face no problems either transferring from reserves or applying through the regular process. As you may see there are those into their fourties that are currently training for the CF so as long as you dont see your age as an obstacle, neither will anyone else.Good Luck.



Thanks Shelldrake...and yea if I find that I cant get into my educational choice by the 2nd try in Univeristy Im going to seriously consider full time CF and hope for the best. For now Im concentrating on reserve entry and my portfolio. Cheers guys!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 May 2005)

Your age is not a factor. Run, then run some more. then, when you think you can't run any more...run some more...Brain in neutral, body in drive


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (28 May 2005)

I agree . You are not that old. Stay in shape, don't forget to train your brain to work hard and you will be fine. 30 is young!


----------



## Fideo (28 May 2005)

Once again guys thanks...I don't know if you truly realize how much your helping a civilian attempting to join your ranks, I appreciate it. Ive always been able to hold my head up high and when told no, Ive proven them by telling them yes and doing it. I agree I'm a late bloomer in this department at 25 years old but in my life maturity was a factor as well as life experience which I have plenty off now. I cant rewind the clock as much as we all wish we could....so I'm making a move now. 
1) Pros- Ive never been physically hurt yet from injury either sustained in sports or life, I have a big heart when it comes to people and wanna make a contribution in representing my country as much as I can, Ive worked enough since I was 16 to know I hate cubicles (nothing wrong with them...just not for me) and love rolling around in the mud...eat supper and roll in the mud somemore (all figures of speech if you know what I mean) and if you asked any of my close friends they would tell you that I would take a baseball bat to the head for any of em. Once again a figure of speech stating what would probably be serious comradory on my part and the fact Id probably get lit up like a Christmas tree trying to save a fallen soldier. (Of course I wouldn't wish such circumstances on anybody). I'm also a bachelor and as much as I love women, chasing them around and making a move like this isn't a wise decision right now I hear and I'm in no rush. 
2) Cons- anybody here that has pissed out a kidney stone can attest to how painful that is (like razor blades through a urinary tract) twice that has occurred to me to the point where I can tell the signs. Liquid diet=water and beer...oh and cranberry juice for all that need help of fighting it lol (not bad).Finally, the most mysterious of all physical elements and one that I'm sure not all of you experienced but some do....is the high metabolism rate that has plagued me all my life. I eat 4 to 5 meals a day or try to at least (its difficult at times...I ain't the greatest cook) but I'm slowly gaining...anyways sorry for the story Ill make this quick....as much as it pains me I'm sitting of my application a little till I'm satisfied with myself in that I can do very well in my test. My problem is not so much cardio as it is weight lifting...I plan to change that soon. 6 feet at 140 lbs. I also stayed away from Inline hockey for this summer so I can gain some weight and Im a %$&?%$# goalie lol. Oh well guys its in the genes...so I do with what I can and continue working hard. Long story worth reading. Cheers!!!


----------



## spottyjohn (17 Aug 2005)

Hi everyone. 

I was in the reserves when I was 17 years old. I am 38 years old now. Am I to old to consider joining again? Also I spoke with a man that was in the reserves in Holland. He said that they could call on
him until the age of 60. My understanding was that they could only call on me up to five years after I left the reserves. Am I right?


----------



## spottyjohn (17 Aug 2005)

I see that simon kelly already asked about age.


----------



## spottyjohn (17 Aug 2005)

I was in the reserves in St Thomas Ontario. Sense it was so long ago I don't remember the name of the unit. I may have been 18 years old. 
I don't know if I would still be on record or not? When I joined I was issued the FNC1 and latter I got the SMG.

My grandfather was a commando in WW2. I have no idea if our government would still have a record on him or not.

Anyway I was thinking about signing up again. I wonder why Prince George doesn't have the reserves though?


----------



## Blindspot (17 Aug 2005)

I am 34 years of age and I've applied to reenter the Reserves with the same regiment I was in before. Start the application process now. In addition to the normal application procedure, you will have to wait for a Verification of Former Service. I understand that some people on this board have waited up to 6 months for their VFS. I applied in April and haven't heard anything about my VFS yet.


----------



## mdh (18 Aug 2005)

> I was in the reserves in St Thomas Ontario. Sense it was so long ago I don't remember the name of the unit. I may have been 18 years old.
> I don't know if I would still be on record or not? When I joined I was issued the FNC1 and latter I got the SMG.
> 
> My grandfather was a commando in WW2. I have no idea if our government would still have a record on him or not.
> ...



It was probably the Elgin Regiment - then an Armour Recce unit - today an Engineer unit. If you were in back in the late 70s or early 80s they would still likely have a record of your service.

cheers, mdh


----------



## spottyjohn (18 Aug 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies. The Elgin Regiment would be the right one. 
I am thinking of different possibilities. Today I am going to see about working in corrections.
In case anyone is interested I spoke with an RCMP officer and asked about me joining.
I said that I am 38 and a smoker and I had one impaired back in 1986.
He said that I would need a pardon for my impaired. He said that he is a smoker.
The RCMP officer said that I would have to get my GED.
The RCMP officer said that a 52 year old man went threw training and 
did better then many of the younger people.


----------



## TCBF (26 Jan 2006)

Sixteen years old with your parent's permission to join the Reserves in 1971. 

Tom


----------



## mudeater (17 Mar 2006)

I am 35 turning 36 and did BMQ on weekends and SQ and BIQ last summer. I just finished my DP2A on weekends. No probs. Go for it.


----------



## Five-to-One (19 Mar 2006)

I've been looking through the recruiting info on forces.gc.ca and also on this website but I havent been able to find anything on wether I can start any part of the application process before I'm 16. 
Would anyone here know? I mean anything at all, I dont turn 16 until early May but I want to do BMQ this summer, should I even phone the recruiting office now or will they just tell me to call back when im old enough?


----------



## MikeL (19 Mar 2006)

Even if you applied now I doubt you would make it onto a summer BMQ. Anyways AFAIK you can not start the process untill you are of age, but you can pick up the application, fill it out, etc an turn it in when you are of age.


----------



## double0three (19 Mar 2006)

I can also say that I heard the same thing as MikeL.  The application process is kind of lengthy so you are free to start it anytime, but you cannot submit it before you are 16.  But you can surely go in there and talk and get more info as well.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (19 Mar 2006)

I suggest if you are looking at advance preparation, get yourself in shape as per topics on this forum and read as much of this site as possible. That will get your brain and body ready which is going to be your biggest hurdle. When you are of age and apply, you will have an edge on others in that you got yourself inshape and informed.


----------



## Former291er (21 Mar 2006)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I‘ve seen a woman of around 43/45ish join the reserves and in the maple leaf a while back a man of 50 joined (russian immigrant).
> Theres a good chance too you‘d also get very subtle special treatment now and then because your older thenthe average recruit.



Hey man,
His name was Graznov I think. He was on my basic training course 0104B. He turned 50 out in the field and we had a cake and a little party for him after we finished our 13k ruck march and then 2 trips through the obsticle course. He was going in for Steward. He served in the Red Army in the 60's as a tank driver. I remember asking him the difference between the training he was doing now in canada and the training he did in russia and he answered "in russia, if I come back alive, I pass." 
Great guy but was terrified of water. He could do more pushups then most everyone on the course and no matter if he was on a gym floor or on a gravel road he did his pushups on his knuckles.
Cool that you mentioned him though, just thought i'd share a bit more about him.
Cheers,
Rob.


----------



## geo (21 Mar 2006)

Ghost....
not sure where you get the idea that these older recruits are getting any special treatment.

Intentional or not, most units aren't interested in older/oldest junior ranks. There is a mental impression that there are limitations to how they can be used and consequently most will try to find a way to "let them down" ASAP.

Do you treat a new soldier who has a 25 year career potential different from one who has, at most, a max 10 year career potential the same way?

How much are you prepared to invest in em?


----------



## caceres (14 May 2006)

Hello. I was just wondering that since it takes about 3 months (not really sure) to get accepted into a unit (reserves), would i be able to submit my applications before i turned 16.
By this i mean 3 months before i turn 16.. (i'd still be 15), if i can turn in my application forms and then by the time i turn 16 i'd already be fully in.

Is this possible?

Thanks.

~Caceres


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 May 2006)

caceres said:
			
		

> Hello. I was just wondering that since it takes about 3 months (not really sure) to get accepted into a unit (reserves), would i be able to submit my applications before i turned 16.
> By this i mean 3 months before i turn 16.. (i'd still be 15), if i can turn in my application forms and then by the time i turn 16 i'd already be fully in.
> 
> Is this possible?
> ...



The short answer is: no.

See this thread for age limit discussions (all 21 pages and 313 responses, before your question was added) - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1907.0.html

And see here for the search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search
(Also accessible from the tab above.)


----------



## kincanucks (14 May 2006)

caceres said:
			
		

> Hello. I was just wondering that since it takes about 3 months (not really sure) to get accepted into a unit (reserves), would i be able to submit my applications before i turned 16.
> By this i mean 3 months before i turn 16.. (i'd still be 15), if i can turn in my application forms and then by the time i turn 16 i'd already be fully in.
> 
> Is this possible?
> ...



You cannot apply until you are 16 no exceptions and if you had done a search you wouldn't have asked a dumbass question.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 May 2006)

@Caceres,

I looked into that a while back, always make sure to talk the CFRC guys. I have got conflicting info from several units in my area that I could apply before 16, and as said by others, that isn't correct. Don't forget the credits from high school you also need...


----------



## Mileender (24 May 2006)

I'm 40, with two young kids, and am trying to join the infantry reserve as an officer. My age seems to be a serious obstacle... I get the impression the unit doesn't want to invest in training someone like me. Any thoughts?


----------



## mdh (24 May 2006)

> I'm 40, with two young kids, and am trying to join the infantry reserve as an officer. My age seems to be a serious obstacle... I get the impression the unit doesn't want to invest in training someone like me. Any thoughts?



mileender

Can you be more specific? What's the unit doing to give you that impression? if it's slowness to respond to your application that might be just a routine case of sclerotic administration. If they're avoiding an officer boarding that might be something altogether different....

mdh


----------



## Dox (3 Aug 2006)

I apologise if this has already been covered but I was unable to find any information. I'm a older (35) person looking to re-join When I originally joined the Reg force back in 90 you didn't have to pass the PT test till the end of Basic. For the step test does anyone know what heart rate they are looking for? In my current job I walk for 8 hours a day on top of a 2.5 KM run in the morning. I recently had a stress test done ( turns out indigestion CAN look like a Heart attack) and was told that I'm in pretty good shape cardio wise. The only information I could find on here about it someone suggested they are looking for 22 BPM I either misread this or it was mistyped since the average resting heart rate for a male is around 72 PBM any information would be greatly appreciated as well as any extra tips for a Old guy. Thanks much


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2006)

Welcome to Army.ca

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html


MUST READ Topics and other helpful Topics:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Dox (4 Aug 2006)

Been a Long day I should have thought to goggle it before asking. For anyone else that is interested http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/fitness/general_e.asp http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/stepvo2max.htm. Thanks


----------



## baudspeed (9 Aug 2006)

The second link for v02max was pretty good. I had done a search on google and it took me a while to find a more complicated explaination. Thanks for posting it


----------



## geo (26 Sep 2006)

Over 40 (or 50) crowd for the Regs.... few and far between..... hard, hard, hard
Over 40 (or 50) crowd for the Res.... trg is not as intense for any great period of time so yeah - they do get to bounce back.

Some of the older ones are often former reservists who left, did the career thing, the family thing and then chose to come back to the "family" and the camaraderie you can't find anyplace else.

I know of one particular guy, was a Sgt, para qual, yada, yada.... got out & some dozen years later showed up on his old unit's doorstep looking to get in again... He dropped the lard (+/-50 Lbs) over the summer and started back at the bottom of the pile with a bunch of young 'uns. Instructors were somewhat skeptical @ 1st - didn't like "teaching" someone who had been their Sgt but he persisted, played the game and was a team builder on the course.  He kept up with the PT, he showed troops how to pace themselves.... didn't get "best candidate" but was No 1 in my books......
Oh yeah - 5 yrws later - he's still in.


----------



## eduda (21 Mar 2007)

Just wondering if anyone out there has had first hand knowledge of how well someone might do  ???in the reserves in their mid-forties. Really wish I had done this sooner in my life, but I'm going to try anyway. It's probably hard to generalize, but do the older guys get any grief from younger recruits/instructors? Do many drop out of BQ before finishing? Any help/ideas/statistics appreciated.


----------



## GAP (21 Mar 2007)

Search the recruiting section...been answered repeatedly


----------



## cplcaldwell (21 Mar 2007)

It's probably hard to generalize,
_*Yes it is, but here goes*_

 but do the older guys get any grief from younger recruits/instructors? 
_*Sure, but so do younger guys. 
If you mean are they picked on because they are older, No, not if people are doing their job. Age is irrelevant, fitness, ability to follow instruction, self discipline, dress and deportment and the ability to apply the training through job knowledge are.*_

Do many drop out of BQ before finishing? 
_*No, in my experience as an instructor, 'older guys' are more likely to finish, unless they blow a knee*_

Any help/ideas/statistics appreciated.
_*Start running, everyday, whatever you can do, work your way up. Pushups, many pushups. Lose weight.
See GAP, above, read anything you can find, a lot of info here. * _


----------



## eduda (21 Mar 2007)

Sorry....shoulda looked harder.


----------



## Thorvald (21 Mar 2007)

Actually the hardest part is not 'exploding your skull' while surrounded by 50+ hyper teenagers who persist in forgetting where they are and hence act like they are hanging around after Gym class at High School.  You have to remember, your one of them now... not the one who is responsible for them.

I can tell you it will give you an "Excedrin Headache Number 9" and the one thing you need (but can't have...dry courses) is a good stiff drink after 18 or so hours straight of this (think keystone cops, three stooges and little rascals all rolled into one).  I think this is the one thing they need to change (warmer, fuzzier, kinder, gentler Army and all) is to open the mess to anyone over 35 to allow for sanity breaks ;D

If you can adjust to that "culture shock", you'll be fine, just watch the physical part...they heal much quicker than you will.

P.S. There is an upside to it however, you'll feel like a kid all over again.... :

Cheers


----------



## GAP (21 Mar 2007)

Plus they will put 10 times the effort into accomplishing something that can be done with a little leverage and a push. For the most part they have not learned economy of effort.


----------



## Thorvald (21 Mar 2007)

Ah so true.

Inspection time still has to be the most fun for this, one fellow will blurt out something about x should be facing y way and z should be on top of x or whatever, half the group will hear this, take it as gospel and they start changing things.  Someone will finally catch it, blurt out another statement and then the other half will start changing to this while the original half will come up with a totally new way of doing it.   All the while the Instructors have indicated to said group to follow a particular example at the front...  chaos theory at it's finest.

I still wonder how the Instructors manage to keep their sanity after a day of this, they certainly earned my respect in that area!


----------



## gaspasser (21 Mar 2007)

I can't see BMQ being too hard for an older person.  I was on course with a guy, he is now on my base, he went thru at 48 I have a ton of respect for him doing that at that age.  Mind you, he ages out in 11 years.  During PT on course, he was in the gazelle section for running.  Made the 19 year olds look like poop.  Then again, so did I, having to pull guys up!  

Good Luck to you and don't sweat it, or better yet, sweat it, get better and make those young pups wish they were as good as you!!
"Old age and treachary will always outlast youth and exuberance."


----------



## Gardiners1 (23 Mar 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to introduce myself as a new member of the site.  I am a 36 year old male who is about to apply to join the reserves.  The reason?  It's time for a new challenge and to test myself.  I am certainly older than most recruits but I still feel I have something to offer my country and it is time to get moving.

This site is an excellent resource and I plan to take full advantage of the knowledge that is contained within this site.  Are there any other "older" CF members out there that may have joined a bit later in life that can relate their experiences good and bad?  I know for a fact I didn't have what it takes when I was younger and foolish but now I know I do have what it takes.

Anyway, thanks for reading this.

Scott


----------



## tannerthehammer (23 Mar 2007)

I had a guy on my reserve BMQ that was 54...He was limping after the first week but he soldiered on and made it through...If you going to do it just get yourself in the best possible shape you can before you go and you'll be fine...


----------



## TN2IC (23 Mar 2007)

Hey bud,
            welcome to site. I"ve been on this site I believe since 2005 and it is a great site for chit-chat. As for the age.. I am a young lad, but there are some "wiser" folks out there. Just keep your eye out.

Cheers,
TN2IC


----------



## Gardiners1 (23 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the response, and good to meet you.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Mar 2007)

do you think they should raise the age limit to get into the reserves to 18, The sgt on my course was of that opinion.


----------



## geo (24 Mar 2007)

FU...

Nothing wrong with having the enrollment date below age 18.

1.  Needs parental consent - not a problem

2.  If same said young adult decides on the 1st weekend of trg that the army is not for him - then he will have taken his 1st decision as an adult.

3.  Troops are not eligible to deploy before they reach that age.... but here again, they have approx one year of training to go thru before that happens anyways...

4.  People do some wild and crazy things as they approach that magic limit "abracadabra, you're an adult"... I can think of no better way of surrounding them with friends and some controls - so no one gets terribly hurt in the process.

Uhhh.... hope your sgt wasn't talking about you - was he? (jk) 

BTW - I joined when I was 16.... had a blast for the last 35+ years - still counting...
Trained young recruits ad nauseum - 16/17 yrs old is plenty old enough to start training them.


----------



## Brett (29 Mar 2007)

woo! I'm 17 and off to the reserves this summer for basic...My mom's bf said he had talked to one of the captains at CFRC hamilton the other day and that the captain had stated that I was in for the navy and off to borden...I want the army and I believe i've made it perfectly clear to them of my choice...Is borden strictly navy? or do they carry out army & airforce....or at least army?


Anyway, my recruiting proccess was hectic! I was caught in the cracks [change of system] which almost ruined my chances of getting in if I had not gone down to the CFRC to ask them "what in the lord's name is going on?"...had to re-write cfat [did amazing the second time around...first time was 10 days prior]...PLUS I had the onslaught of friends who are attempting to persuade me to not go [it's our grad year, we graduate in june, i wont see them this summer...when I get back they'll all be off in university...i guess they want me around this summer]

But after all that trouble, I still managed to get my stuff in order, and ignore those rants of how "the army is bad...you'll die in war"....pfft.

I think they're jealous because I have my life, in what is hopefully, order.


----------



## IrishCanuck (29 Mar 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> woo! I'm 17 and off to the reserves this summer for basic...My mom's bf said he had talked to one of the captains at CFRC hamilton the other day and that the captain had stated that I was in for the navy and off to borden...I want the army and I believe i've made it perfectly clear to them of my choice...Is borden strictly navy? or do they carry out army & airforce....or at least army?
> 
> 
> Anyway, my recruiting proccess was hectic! I was caught in the cracks [change of system] which almost ruined my chances of getting in if I had not gone down to the CFRC to ask them "what in the lord's name is going on?"...had to re-write cfat [did amazing the second time around...first time was 10 days prior]...PLUS I had the onslaught of friends who are attempting to persuade me to not go [it's our grad year, we graduate in june, i wont see them this summer...when I get back they'll all be off in university...i guess they want me around this summer]
> ...



If you went to the RHLI HQ and did your recruitment there, I don't see how you could be "in for the navy".

I'll also assume you want to be an infanteer at this point? For the summer anyway? 

In regards to it being your grad year... the fact is you wouldn't see many of them anyway. Last summer before university people generally work like crazy to earn some $$. 

I mean like any job, you would make time outside of it to hang out with a few close friends, your best friends. But.. as for the majority of your graduating class.. you are very infrequently going to cross paths in the future... that's what I've found anyway.


----------



## Brett (29 Mar 2007)

I actually did my recruiting with the royal hamilton light infantry..i contacted cfrc hamilton because COdt Coomber [i think :| ] told me 2 weeks before I recieved any phone call...a month later i called cfrc and asked them whats up...they said i was caught in the cracks because they changed systems or something..


oh, there was a trip planned by two of my friends to go down south for 2 weeks...theres about 5 of us in the group that are really close...3 work at the same place...so they're upset i wont be there because that will be the last time they ever see each other...


it's true though...when my dad finished university, he didnt see or speak to hardly anyone he went to university with...except for one who happens to be his neighbour 25 years down the road.

same thing with highschool.


----------



## MeunierConsole01 (30 Jan 2008)

Hello everyone.I came in this forum to get some answers about joining the reserve when your still very young;16 for me.I am kind of scared of what will occur because of this.I've already made the army cadets and I did a 6 week course where you go in woods and stuff in Valcartier base.I wanted to know if this kind of things can help me to prepare myself of joining.I am in pretty good physical shape and I enjoy doing sports.It's not the physical part of the challenge who scares me the most,it's the psychological part because I'm young.I am going to pass my first test to join the reserve and I came here to be answered about what worries me before joining.I've also wanted to know if you can have instructions courses like BMQ in your first language(french for me).


Thanks for your help.


----------



## benny88 (30 Jan 2008)

Welcome!

     Before the site mods declare war on you, I'll direct your attention to the search feature. You'll find all sorts of stuff about fitness, administrative stuff, and what you'll experience on your first course or two. Army cadets should have given you an idea, so do your research and good luck!


Benny

PS- Check out this thread for starters. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


----------



## Wolfmaan (30 Jan 2008)

Hello Everyone;

This is one of my first posts on this website, as I have gone through the site quite thoroughly and read a lot of articles.

I have had a long standing yearn to join the military, but with a wife and job (albeit a lousy job) I figure the best chance I have is to join the Lincoln and Welland Regiment reserves.

I am 31 years old and overweight, although I don't really have any health problems. I'm also working to get the last credit I need to have enough high school credits to join-up. I have a college degree in Police Foundations.

My question to the forum is: Am I too old to join the reserves?

I realise I meet the age criteria, but I want a more humanistic answer such as its a bad idea, I'll get a sh*itkicking from the younger guys, you'll fit right in, don't be stupid, follow your dream, or perhaps you've bitten off more than you could ever chew...


Cheers,
Wolfmaan
 :skull:


----------



## MeunierConsole01 (30 Jan 2008)

I've already searched in the 10th first pages and I didnt find anything about joining when your still young.I'm gonna search for having instruction in first language right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Troopasaurus (30 Jan 2008)

Defiantly not, we have much older guys in my unit.


----------



## benny88 (30 Jan 2008)

The only thing you'll find about joining age is the minimum (which is 16 for the reserves, if I remember correctly.) You won't find anything about psychological differences between recruits of different age. Don't worry, your basic will be hard, and then you'll learn and adapt and be better for it. If anything, I would say its easier for some young people to adjust to a new lifestyle than an older person who is already established with job/family, as it would be less of a culture shock. 

     You can take your courses in either of our two official languages.


----------



## Franko (30 Jan 2008)

MeunierConsole01 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.I came in this forum to get some answers about joining the reserve when your still very young;16 for me.I am kind of scared of what will occur because of this.I've already made the army cadets and I did a 6 week course where you go in woods and stuff in Valcartier base.I wanted to know if this kind of things can help me to prepare myself of joining.I am in pretty good physical shape and I enjoy doing sports.It's not the physical part of the challenge who scares me the most,it's the psychological part because I'm young.I am going to pass my first test to join the reserve and I came here to be answered about what worries me before joining.I've also wanted to know if you can have instructions courses like BMQ in your first language(french for me).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Try to think about it in this context. You are not the first 16 year old to join, you won't be the last.

More than likely there will be another recruit your age there as well. You are not alone.

As for instruction in your primary language, ask your recruiter. They will know the answer.

This thread is _*locked*_. 

PM the member if you have anything to add.

MeunierConsole01...... Every question you want answered is in the thread quoted above.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## geo (30 Jan 2008)

Compulsory release age = 60
Soo... at 31 you are certainly not too old

However, we do have what is called "universality of service"
so you have to be Medicaly & physicaly "fit".


----------



## PigPen (30 Jan 2008)

Well by overweight do you mean a little or a lot? http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

I was 24 when I joined the reserves and 26 when  I joined the Reg force. If you want someone to hold your hand ... perhaps this might not be the correct decision for you ... but if you are interested in being part of something larger than yourself ... try it out! 31 is not too old. what you get out of your service to Canada far exceeds what you put into it.

My single regret is that I did not join when I was 18!


----------



## Wolfmaan (30 Jan 2008)

Thank you for all the responses. 

I just wanted some advise from people who have been through it all before.

Cheers,
Wolfmaan
 :skull:


----------



## PigPen (31 Jan 2008)

In the CF we tend to have an older military. The yanks tend to get out of high school and join for a few years and move on.  Whereas in Canada we get many folks who grad high school and get a job or two and then join the military. I feel that works in favour.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Compulsory release age = 60



Geo....CRA is 55. Not everyone has an entitlement to CRA 60


----------



## P-PLATOON (31 Jan 2008)

Wolfmaan,

I am a member of the Lincoln and Welland Regiment, I joined when I was 29, give me a PM and I can answer all of your questions, as well as give you my experience of joining at an older age.


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Jan 2008)

My wife joined the Regular Force in 1989 - when she was 33.  (Those of you willing to do the math can please STFU - she doesn't need to know that I'm plastering her age all over the internet).

At that time, the age restriction of 28 for recruits had only recently been dropped - she was considered the "Grandma" of her course.

She went on to win the Commandant's Shield.

Age has little to do with it (leaving physical infirmities aside) - it's mostly to do with your mindset.


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Jan 2008)

I've got 5 years on you, Wolfman...I'm 36 and just applying to the military (not sure if I'm going to go reg or res yet, TDB). My boyfriend has been in the CF almost 20 years and he seems to think that maturity is a plus when it comes to working in the military. I told him I was concerned about basic training...he said it's not me that has to worry.  

Fitness is a big part of military life from what I understand, so start hitting the gym. That's what the rest of us applicants have been doing. Best of luck to you.  :cheers:


----------



## GUNS (31 Jan 2008)

Your still a spring chicken. I was accepted into the Reserves at the ripe young age of 51. :warstory:

Admittedly I have prior military experience and I happen to have a trade they desperately needed at the time.(mechanic)

They even asked me to go back to the Regs.  If you have all the qualifications and are reasonably physical fit, go for it.

Prior to joining I was a bit overweight so I worked out daily.  As it turned out, there were kids half my age who failed the PT. (to long at computer games)

Go for it. If you don't try, you may regret it. There is no family like the military family.

Good Luck


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Geo....CRA is 55. Not everyone has an entitlement to CRA 60



Point taken... but have been told that, should I want to stick around, they'll tolerate me for another couple of years.   :crybaby:


----------



## Southern Boy (31 Jan 2008)

Not too old at all. If you do join, you will see alot of other mature folks who joined later in life too.  You do have to be physically fit though. Good luck.


----------



## GUNS (31 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Point taken... *but have been told that, should I want to stick around, they'll tolerate me for another couple of years*.   :crybaby:



Geo, there is not enough C4 in the Forces,  that will blast you out of your uniform. ;D


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2008)

Hey.... I'm slim & trim (+/-)
If it wasn't for my blown out knee I would continue to outlast the members of my Troop / Platoon.

I'm not old... I'm experienced.

C4, there's never enough C4... xcept when you have a woden structure that needs to be destroyed... then all you need is a gallon of gas & a book of matches


----------



## worldtraveller (3 Feb 2008)

I am going to be 30. Whats the oldest age of someone to join.


----------



## Inspir (3 Feb 2008)

52 I think


----------



## Rearadmiral (3 Feb 2008)

First off, I agree with everyone else here that says that 31 is far from being too old to join the reserves.  I was 40 when I rejoined.  

I left the reg force in 1989 and rejoined in the reserves back in 2006.  Because of my long hiatus I was required to take the BMQ course again.  Physically it wasn’t too demanding if you prepare.  Lose some if not all of your excess weight and get more physically active.  Being is better shape will only help you.

The thing that I found was significantly harder at 40 than at 20 was the mental element of BMQ.  My section i/c was young enough to be my son.  It really required shifting mental gears to stand at attention and get yelled at by someone half my age.  But on a BMQ where the average age was probably 20 I wasn’t treated differently and if I had expected it to be then that would have only made things worse.  Be prepared to deal with those issues.  Any instructor on your BMQ worth his or her chevrons will realize that what you may lack in endurance you make up for in other ways.  An older person will likely be more mature and any unit can benefit from that.  Start showing leadership right from day one.  

About a year ago I had to do the BOTPR element of my training and that course was fairly unique.  (Yes, I asked.)  I think the average age on that course was around 30.  The oldest person on the course was 51.  

If you’re physically and mentally prepared for your initial training then 31 is a great age to enroll.  

Two things that you might want to consider:  my interests at 40 are different from when I was 20.  Consider that when you decide on what unit to join – if you’re in an area where there is a choice.  Being in a hard-core combat arms MOC is obviously a lot more demanding than many other military jobs.  The initial training is essentially the same, but your trade-specific training will be easier.

Second, I don’t know this for sure, but I suspect that if you enter older and more mature and dedicated then you are likely to be diligent about courses and start to show leadership potential early on.  I’m guessing that this would mean faster promotions.  

And one more thing – I don’t know what the standard issue combat boots are designed for, but they aren’t designed for 40 year old feet.  Get some sort of padding.  Standing at attention in them made my feet go numb in about 5 minutes.  

Follow your dream and look into joining.  I’m confident that your only regret will be in not following that dream sooner.


----------



## P-PLATOON (4 Feb 2008)

Rearadmiral said:
			
		

> First off, I agree with everyone else here that says that 31 is far from being too old to join the reserves.  I was 40 when I rejoined.
> 
> I left the reg force in 1989 and rejoined in the reserves back in 2006.  Because of my long hiatus I was required to take the BMQ course again.  Physically it wasn’t too demanding if you prepare.  Lose some if not all of your excess weight and get more physically active.  Being is better shape will only help you.
> 
> ...



+1 very true and good post


----------



## rage (4 Feb 2008)

I was 31 when I did BMQ, I started working out 1 year before I entered BMQ. I failed the CFAT. But, I got a tutor and worked everyday for 3 months. Rewrote the test and passed. July 2004 I was off to Wainwright, 3 weeks in I hurt my back and got sent home. I rehabed my back for 5 months, everday at the gym working out hard. I got back to BMQ and completed. Did SQ in 2005, and things arent too bad, I 'm 34 years old and proud of myself and proud to serve my country. I know you can do it. It is a rewarding experience.


----------



## Southern Boy (4 Feb 2008)

I was 31 when I did BMQ, I started working out 1 year before I entered BMQ. I failed the CFAT. But, I got a tutor and worked everyday for 3 months. Rewrote the test and passed. July 2004 I was off to Wainwright, 3 weeks in I hurt my back and got sent home. I rehabed my back for 5 months, everday at the gym working out hard. I got back to BMQ and completed. Did SQ in 2005, and things arent too bad, I 'm 34 years old and proud of myself and proud to serve my country. I know you can do it. It is a rewarding experience.

Hang in there!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (4 Feb 2008)

> The thing that I found was significantly harder at 40 than at 20 was the mental element of BMQ.  My section i/c was young enough to be my son.  It really required shifting mental gears to stand at attention and get yelled at by someone half my age.  But on a BMQ where the average age was probably 20 I wasn’t treated differently and if I had expected it to be then that would have only made things worse.  Be prepared to deal with those issues.  Any instructor on your BMQ worth his or her chevrons will realize that what you may lack in endurance you make up for in other ways.  An older person will likely be more mature and any unit can benefit from that.  Start showing leadership right from day one.




Well said. I was 31 on my first parade. There are enough mental tests ahead of you; don't let your age be one of them. Good luck Pops! Oops I mean Wolfmaan.


----------



## GUNS (6 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Hey.... I'm slim & trim (+/-)
> If it wasn't for my blown out knee I would continue to outlast the members of my Troop / Platoon.
> 
> I'm not old... I'm experienced.
> ...



Here Geo -


----------



## Klinkaroo (1 Mar 2008)

My uncle joined at 32  The other 6 of the family all joined at about 18 

Also the oldest a person can be is that they have to be able to get qualified before the compulsary release age. That is what I heard.


----------



## styles_888 (1 Mar 2008)

I'm 31 and just handed in my application on Friday...  I can't believe people consider over 30's to be "too old"....  Crazy in my opinion.

Youth has no age...




D


----------



## Yrys (1 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> CRA is 55. Not everyone has an entitlement to CRA 60



Does that mean that except if you're in certain trades, you are "let go" at 55 ?



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Age has little to do with it (leaving physical infirmities aside) - it's mostly to do with your mindset.



I can't comment on that on the army side. But for the civilian side, I think he's right on target...
I've got friends on their 30's that are of older mindset then the one in their 70' ...







[Edit to add a "[" that was missing in the code.]


----------



## HIghFlyer (1 Mar 2008)

I am 36 and I joined 5 weeks ago! I wouldn't be concerned about age. It is the right mindset that counts.


----------



## GUNS (1 Mar 2008)

HIghFlyer said:
			
		

> *I am 36 and I joined 5 weeks ago!* I wouldn't be concerned about age. It is the right mindset that counts.



Don't let age be the deciding factor in joining the Res.
I was accepted back into the Res. back in 2002 at the very young age of 52.

If you are physical and mentally fit for the career choose then go for it.

Its a memory that will live with you forever. :warstory:


----------



## wildman0101 (1 Mar 2008)

hey 
im 52 ,,,,was released 3-b medical...stupid quesion ,,can i still join the reserves,,,ill sign wavers up the 
ying yang to wear that uniform,,,i can still give as good as it gets....no prob....
wishing upon a star....anyone know ricks home phone...email,,,office number....
right ill shadup now,,,
                                   scoty b


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Mar 2008)

???


----------



## rod_barolo (13 Jan 2009)

I am sorry if this is a second post on the same subject but my orginal seems to have disappeared as I 
likely put it in the wrong spot. It will be a bit embarassing if I can not figure out how to use this web site.  Firstly, my sincere graditute to everyone in the Forces.  I am older - o.k. way older 53 but in very good shape.  Finished a recent ultra-marathon (65 km) in third place.  I have also run 42 km at near minus 40 in Northern Alberta (Rainbow Lake) one past Jan. I may have been the only guy in the "40/40 - World's toughest marathon" but it was still fun. I love this type of stuff.  Climbing, sky diving , looking for andacondas in the Amazon gets me going a lot more than golf.  While I have a degree with some very impressive marks I would prefer to go as a medic rather than as an officer.   I have been told that I am not too old but hope this is not just for political correctness.  I certainkly do not want to look like an idiot going through a mid life crisis, or to waste my time.  Any advice, especially from medic people would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jan 2009)

It hasnt disapeared, it was merged with a thread on that subject that already existed.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13210/post-799124.html#msg799124


----------



## ffhammer (28 Jan 2009)

I've read a lot of posts here and there seems to be a wealth of knowlege. I'd like to take advantage of that.
I'm looking for advice on whether I'd be a candidate for the reserves. My city regiment is the 2IR.
I'm looking for a no BS assessment. Here's the details:
I'm 40 years old. That is my first worry. This year I completed my first half ironman triathlon, so I have a good level of fitness, but I'm still much older that the average candidate.
I've been a full time firefighter for 13 years, and I'm an Acting Captain (Captain within 2 years). I also have completed the Certified Company Officer Diploma through the Ontario Fire College.
I've worked as a paramedic, security guard, and I've taught high angle and confined space rescue, water rescue, and CPR/First Aid/Defib. I also taught College for 5 years in the Pre-Service Firefighter program.
As for my education, I have a college diploma in Business and I am a certified Paramedic 1. I'm also working on a BSc through correspondance. Would I be better to go Officer or NCM?
I have 3 daughters, aged 7-12, and my wife is completing a Nursing Degree. She asked if I was still interested in joining after she graduates.
My Chief told me yesterday that he is exploring ways for department members to be able to serve in the reserves, ie. time off, topping up pay, etc.
I'm not looking for comments on my resume, and I don't want to seem like I'm fishing for compliments. I would like a Go-No Go opinion.
Thanks for any heop you can give me.


----------



## Michael OLeary (28 Jan 2009)

The simple "Go/No-Go" advice is "GO".

I suggest you go and chat with the unit recruiter about your options and the training time commitments each of them will require.  That time requirement may be what narrows your choices.  The recruiter will also be able to investigate if your BSc program by correspondence is sufficient for enrollment as an officer, it may depend on how much you have completed and how long it will take to completion.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Jan 2009)

40 isn't old! How many more people do we have to have come here and think that just because that their older then most people who join means that they will not do good. That's wrong. If you're in good shape, and have the knowledge and willingness to learn, you'll do just fine.

As for becoming and Officer vs. NCM, that's you're choice. Do what you think would be suite you. Some people would much rather be out in the field, doing hands on work, while others would much rather spend a bit more in the office. (Not saying that Officers do not get to go out in the field, or that NCMs are always out in the field.)


When it comes down to it, you seem more then able to become a member of the Forces, and it is also a matter of personal opinion, to either be an Office or NCM. There are loads of information on here, but I think you might have gone though it already  Also, check out the Unit Recruiter, since they can help you out a lot more then us on here.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## geo (28 Jan 2009)

Best place to find out is by visiting the local armoury & have a chat with the nice people.
On a fitness level, you need not worry
On an age level, you need not worry - x-cept possibly being refered to as "pops" by the young 'uns... whom you can run into the ground.
Only thing you have to fear - the boys finding out, weithin the next 4 years that you have a 16-17 year old daughter they'd like to meet... (get a shotgun)

I just note that you appear to have your hands busy at present - between raising the kids, covering off for your wife while she is studying, correspondence school, professional development at work etc, etc, etc.....  just make sure you aren't spreading yourself out too thin.

Other than that, come on in - the water's fine

CHIMO!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2009)

13 PAGES

13 Pages of people asking about the Age Limits for joining the Reserves.  13 Pages of answers, all saying the same thing.


----------



## 2007brennanm (1 Jun 2009)

I have read threw the whole thread, and i see that a few people have joined before being 16. Does the credit thing mean you have to finish grade ten or can someone explain the credit thing to me?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2009)

2007brennanm said:
			
		

> I have read threw the whole thread, and i see that a few people have joined before being 16. Does the credit thing mean you have to finish grade ten or can someone explain the credit thing to me?



From the CF Recruiting Site:



> Q. I would like to join the Canadian Forces. What are the basic requirements?
> A. You must meet the following minimal conditions:
> be a Canadian citizen (if you have a permanent resident status, you may still be considered eligible for employment under certain conditions); *be at least 17 years of age (16 for the Reserves and Military College) with parental/guardian consent for minors*; *have successfully completed Grade 10* (Sec III in Quebec); some entry programs have additional academic prerequisites.



So, in brief:

*YOU MUST BE AT LEAST 16 TO JOIN THE RESERVES

YOU MUST HAVE COMPLETED GRADE 10
*
Any other questions?


----------



## hedgecroft (11 Nov 2010)

Is it normal for a 39 year old male to be considering a part-time career as a reservist? Is it common? I have been giving this some serious thought and would love to serve my country while continuing in my full-time profession.

Your thoughts?


----------



## aesop081 (11 Nov 2010)

hedgecroft said:
			
		

> Your thoughts?



Do it.


----------



## GAP (11 Nov 2010)

Young (but not too) whippersnapper!!!  ;D


----------



## gszd55 (11 Nov 2010)

I'm 42 and just got sworn in last month to the army reserve.  If you want it, go for it, but be ready.


----------



## desert_rat (12 Nov 2010)

39? ...yer just a pup man

I've also recently applied - at 48... >

seriously, in a recent phone conversation with a Capt. at the CFRC in Edmonton, he advised that the age limit for an army reserve recruit is 60: you have to be able to complete, BMQ, BMQ-L (formerly SQ) and DP1 before mandatory retirement age.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2010)

desert_rat said:
			
		

> 39? ...yer just a pup man
> 
> I've also recently applied - at 48... >
> 
> seriously, in a recent phone conversation with a Capt. at the CFRC in Edmonton, he advised that the age limit for an army reserve recruit is 60: you have to be able to complete, BMQ, BMQ-L (formerly SQ) and DP1 before mandatory retirement age.




Once again:



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> 13 PAGES
> 
> 13 Pages of people asking about the Age Limits for joining the Reserves.  13 Pages of answers, all saying the same thing.



One can serve until they are 60 years old.  They must have joined well before that date in order to become Trade qualified and employable.  That means that you have to have a number of years in which to pass through basic training (BMQ and BMQ (L) ), a Trades Course, and be employable in that Trade prior to compulsory Release.  If you are 54 or 55 years old, you may have just reached the maximum cut-off limit depending on what Trade you are trying to enter.


----------



## hedgecroft (12 Nov 2010)

To replies # 176, 177, 178, 179: Thanks for the quick replies.

George Wallace, thanks for your feedback. I guess if I had used better keywords in my search I may have found the Age Limits thread. 

So, you've all answered my question; turning 40 is not the end of the world. It will be a new beginning for me.


Cheers all...


----------



## desert_rat (13 Nov 2010)

> ...turning 40 is not the end of the world



sheesh, I sure hope not, unless I didn't get the memo...

p.s. George Wallace, thanks for the clarification


----------



## lethalLemon (13 Nov 2010)

If you're looking into the Cadet Instructors Cadre (Supplementary Reserver) I believe the mandatory retirement age is 65


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2010)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> If you're looking into the Cadet Instructors Cadre (Supplementary Reserver) I believe the mandatory retirement age is 65



Let's not start adding to the confusion with the inclusion of Cadet Instructors in this discussion on joining the Primary Reserves.  

Anyone intending to find the criteria for Cadet Instructors, can look in the Cadet Forums.


----------



## lethalLemon (13 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's not start adding to the confusion with the inclusion of Cadet Instructors in this discussion on joining the Primary Reserves.
> 
> Anyone intending to find the criteria for Cadet Instructors, can look in the Cadet Forums.



It's still an option; the thread doesn't specify which, plus it's in the recruiting section - where one would come to look for info on all things related to CF and enlisting whether it be superninjaJTF2psyops Regiment or the CIC - which is Supplementary *Reserves*.

But hey, I'll settle.


----------



## brycle (13 Aug 2012)

I'm 15 and was told by my father who was a former Queens Own Cameron Highlanders member that the minimum age to join is 16 with parental consent. I was in army cadets for a few years and got sick of the kids and quit. But while I was in cadets I heard from some of the older members that the age was changed to 17, is this true? Thanks to whoever responds.


----------



## MikeL (13 Aug 2012)

Reserves is 16, grade 10 completed, must be full time student(ie still in school).


----------



## Monsoon (13 Aug 2012)

CANFORGEN 038/11 CMP 019/11 171252Z FEB 11
AMENDMENT TO MINIMUM ENROLMENT AGE DAOD 5002-1
UNCLASSIFIED

REF: DAOD 5002-1 ENROLMENT 

1. THE PURPOSE OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO AMEND THE POLICY AT REF REGARDING THE MINIMUM AGES FOR ENROLMENT IN THE CF. THIS AMENDMENT BROADENS THE SELECTION OF EDUCATIONAL PROGRAMS UNDER WHICH AN APPLICANT MAY BE ENROLLED AT AGE 16. REF WILL BE MODIFIED IN DUE COURSE 

2. THE MINIMUM AGE TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT VARIES. *TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE REGULAR FORCE, AN APPLICANT IS REQUIRED TO HAVE REACHED:* 

A. *AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR CIVILIAN UNIVERSITY OR COLLEGE*, OR 

B. *AGE 17 IN ALL OTHER CASES *

3. *IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE*: 

A. AGE 18, IF THE APPLICANT ENROLS IN THE COATS OR CANADIAN RANGERS 

B. *AGE 16, IF THE APPLICANT IS SELECTED FOR EDUCATION AND TRAINING AT A ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OR OTHERWISE MAINTAINS FULL-TIME STUDENT STATUS UNTIL AGE 17* 

C. *AGE 17 IN ANY OTHER CASE* 

4. THE MINIMUM AGE FOR ENROLMENT IN THE SPECIAL FORCE IS AGE 17 

5. THE CONSENT OF A CUSTODIAL PARENT OR LEGAL GUARDIAN IS REQUIRED FOR THE ENROLMENT OF AN APPLICANT WHO IS UNDER THE AGE OF 18 ON THE DAY OF ENROLMENT 

6. CDA HAS BEEN REQUESTED TO UNDERTAKE A REVIEW OF THE HIGH SCHOOL CO-OP INITIATIVE FOR P RES CANDIDATES TO ENSURE IT MEETS THE INTENT OF THIS POLICY AMENDMENT 

7. DGMP/DHRD WILL CONDUCT A REVIEW OF THE ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA FOR RESERVE SUMMER PROGRAMS, BLACK BEAR, RAVEN AND BOLD EAGLE, TO ENSURE THAT THEY REMAIN COMPLIANT WITH THIS POLICY 

8. SIGNED BY RADM A. SMITH, CMP


----------



## brihard (13 Aug 2012)

I am the recruiter for a reserve regiment. Right now there is a small discrepancy between the CANFORGEN and the DAOD regarding 16 year olds who remain in high school-

YES. A 16 year old, with grade ten complete, who remains a full time high school student can join the reserves not counting the Cadet Instructor Cadre). I confirmed that via Canadian Forces Recruiting Group public affairs, plus from two recruiters at my local detachment.

Some recruiting centers are apparently not processing 16 year olds for the reserves. This is due to that confusion above, and as a result of my query I was told that clarification would be sent to CFRCs to the effect that the CANFORGEN is the more complete correct reference.


----------



## PViddy (13 Aug 2012)

> CIC - which is Supplementary Reserves.



Semantics but...We're not the SuppRes, we're the CIC , our own sub component.

39 ? no  lot's sweat, good luck to you.

cheers,

PV


----------



## curious george (14 Aug 2012)

On the other end of the spectrum, why are you not allowed to work past 60?  How did they come up with this number?  The 60 year olds of today are much "younger" than the 60 years olds a generation or two ago.  Your ability to do the job should not be based solely on a number.  (I believe there is an army doctor in the US who recently deployed in his 70's or 80's.  He was valued for his immense experience and expertise).  Has anybody challenged this with Human Rights Tribunal or other appropriate avenue?


----------



## Journeyman (14 Aug 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> (I believe there is an army doctor in the US who actively recently deployed in his 70's or 80's.  He was valued for his immense experience and expertise).


If one were to set standards based upon _singular_ exceptions, I'd like to bring 35 year old Matt Bogdanowicz, who did 522 chin-ups over the span of an hour at a USMC Recruiting centre into the equation.

To be clear, this is a recruiting thread...and I'm guessing that the doctor who deployed "in his 70's or 80's" was neither recruited this week, nor was expected to deploy as a Pte/Cpl.....in _any_ capacity.


----------



## curious george (14 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> If one were to set standards based upon _singular_ exceptions, I'd like to bring 35 year old Matt Bogdanowicz, who did 522 chin-ups over the span of an hour at a USMC Recruiting centre into the equation.
> 
> To be clear, this is a recruiting thread...and I'm guessing that the doctor who deployed "in his 70's or 80's" was neither recruited this week, nor was expected to deploy as a Pte/Cpl.....in _any_ capacity.



He had previous military experience.

As for the 522 chin ups in an hour...


----------



## P_Laurin (15 Aug 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Some recruiting centers are apparently not processing 16 year olds for the reserves. This is due to that confusion above, and as a result of my query I was told that clarification would be sent to CFRCs to the effect that the CANFORGEN is the more complete correct reference.



CFRC Toronto did not begin processing me until I was almost 17, and I was not allowed to be sworn in until after my 17th birthday (according to them). If anyone is 16 and considering going to the CFRC Toronto, as far as I know they are not processing 16 year olds.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Aug 2012)

P_Laurin said:
			
		

> CFRC Toronto did not begin processing me until I was almost 17, and I was not allowed to be sworn in until after my 17th birthday (according to them). If anyone is 16 and considering going to the CFRC Toronto, as far as I know they are not processing 16 year olds.



As far as I know, you don't work at CFRC Toronto, so you should refrain from making assumptions about who/who is not be processed at the moment.  FYI your assumption is false.


----------



## Habs (16 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> As far as I know, you don't work at CFRC Toronto, so you should refrain from making assumptions about who/who is not be processed at the moment.  FYI your assumption is false.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106953.25.html

Someone in that thread, I believe, said that CFRC Toronto and other CFRC have different standards. CFRC Toronto is not processing 16 year olds and others, like CFRC Ottawa, are.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Aug 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106953.25.html
> 
> Someone in that thread, I believe, said that CFRC Toronto and other CFRC have different standards. CFRC Toronto is not processing 16 year olds and others, like CFRC Ottawa, are.



That's nice but I don't need to read it because it would still be wrong, hint I am not an applicant, nor am I making wild assumptions about the inner workings of the recruiting world.  Their is only one standard.  If someone isn't doing things properly its more than likely cause they are new to the job and/or the applicants involved are hearing/believing what THEY want to hear/believe.


----------



## Habs (17 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That's nice but I don't need to read it because it would still be wrong, hint I am not an applicant, nor am I making wild assumptions about the inner workings of the recruiting world.  Their is only one standard.  If someone isn't doing things properly its more than likely cause they are new to the job and/or the applicants involved are hearing/believing what THEY want to hear/believe.



Oh I didn't even see it. The guy in that thread posted in here, several posts up: 



> I am the recruiter for a reserve regiment. Right now there is a small discrepancy between the CANFORGEN and the DAOD regarding 16 year olds who remain in high school-
> 
> YES. A 16 year old, with grade ten complete, who remains a full time high school student can join the reserves not counting the Cadet Instructor Cadre). I confirmed that via Canadian Forces Recruiting Group public affairs, plus from two recruiters at my local detachment.
> 
> Some recruiting centers are apparently not processing 16 year olds for the reserves. This is due to that confusion above, and as a result of my query I was told that clarification would be sent to CFRCs to the effect that the CANFORGEN is the more complete correct reference.



Looks like there isn't only one standard.


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Aug 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> Looks like there isn't only one standard.



There is only one standard its the Recruiting Handbook and Recruiting Process Manual, in it are listed the various requirements for entry with the appropriate references.  If people in CFRC's aren't staying abreast of any changes that is a short coming on that individual and their CofC.


----------



## brihard (17 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That's nice but I don't need to read it because it would still be wrong, hint I am not an applicant, nor am I making wild assumptions about the inner workings of the recruiting world.  Their is only one standard.  If someone isn't doing things properly its more than likely cause they are new to the job and/or the applicants involved are hearing/believing what THEY want to hear/believe.



Or, y'know, how about you *do* read it before you blow it off, buds?

Hint: I am not an applicant, nor am I making wild assumptions about the inner workings of the recruiting world. On the contrary, one of the two of us is within his arcs. It ain't you.

This issue *is* a real one, and has been noted by CFRG headquarters. Try reading before you spout off on what some of us *have* actually spent time and effort looking into.


----------



## Habs (17 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There is only one standard its the Recruiting Handbook and Recruiting Process Manual, in it are listed the various requirements for entry with the appropriate references.  If people in CFRC's aren't staying abreast of any changes that is a short coming on that individual and their CofC.



Removed


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Aug 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> On the other end of the spectrum, why are you not allowed to work past 60?  How did they come up with this number?  The 60 year olds of today are much "younger" than the 60 years olds a generation or two ago.  Your ability to do the job should not be based solely on a number.  (I believe there is an army doctor in the US who recently deployed in his 70's or 80's.  He was valued for his immense experience and expertise).  Has anybody challenged this with Human Rights Tribunal or other appropriate avenue?



The mandatory retirement age of 60 years is relatively new for the CF.  It used to be 55 and not that long ago was even younger depending on rank and terms of service.

You may be referring to Colonel William Bernard, a physician and surgeon in his late 70s (who is retired from his civilian anesthesiology practice but still licensed to practice medicine) who is in the “Retired Reserve”  and volunteered several times for deployment.  There are a few other septogenarians old coot doctors who have done the same.  Actually, in the US military it is not unheard of for really old doctors (and other medical professionals) to come back on active duty.  You won’t find the same acceptance for old volunteers in other military occupations.  There is a difference between Canada and the USA in the status of military retirees.  Up here, we contribute to a pension plan and, once retired and in receipt of superannuation, have no obligation for further service.  In the US military, they do not contribute to a pension and technically do not receive a pension when they retire but “retired pay” and belong to the “retired reserve” with the obligation for recall to active duty if required and are fit to serve.  During the Gulf War (the one back in 1991, Desert Storm), the senior US medical officer (USAF Reserve) that we worked with was in his late 60s.  He had first joined up during WW2.  He made our DCO (a physician who had rejoined the Reg Force after he turned 50) look positively young (actually not, “Swiney Al” never looked young).

During Desert Storm, the US Army was short of Physician Assistants to (primarily) man the BASs of their deployed units.  The way they solved this shortage was to involuntarily recall to active duty a large number (couple of hundred?) of PAs from the retired reserve.  I ran across one of these fellows who was transiting through our ASF as a patient.  Other than his medical condition, he was typical of the activated PAs.  He had been out of the Army a long time (hadn’t worn a uniform for over a decade).  He was well established in his civilian job/practice as a PA.  He had been sent to Saudi Arabia and into the desert within a couple of weeks of activation and at 62 years old he was maybe a little older than the average but not by much and he wasn’t the oldest.  The reason he was being evacuated (before the start of the ground war) was that he had an MI.

And yes, there have been human rights challenges to the CF mandatory retirement policies.  Take note of this section of the Canadian Human Rights Act.

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/H-6/page-5.html#docCont


> Exceptions
> 15. (1)* It is not a discriminatory practice if*
> (a) any refusal, exclusion, expulsion, suspension, limitation, specification or preference in relation to any employment is established by an employer to be based on a bona fide occupational requirement;
> *(b) employment of an individual is refused or terminated because that individual has not reached the minimum age, or has reached the maximum age, that applies to that employment by law or under regulations, which may be made by the Governor in Council for the purposes of this paragraph;*
> (c) an individual’s employment is terminated because that individual has reached the normal age of retirement for employees working in positions similar to the position of that individual;



One of the notable CHRT decisions is Martin et al v. DND/CF.  It may be an interesting read for you if you are genuinely interested in the reasons that the CF presented to support this policy.  This ruling caught my eye because I am familiar with some of the plaintiffs, most particularly MWO (Ret’d) Ernie Grossek who was at 4CMBG/CFE HQ when I was in Germany (during same time frame in early 1990s when this complaint was made) and Col (Ret’d) Bob (the Slob) Slavik.

http://chrt-tcdp.gc.ca/aspinc/search/vhtml-eng.asp?doid=156&lg=_e&isruling=0&arch=true


> . . . . . . .
> 
> The essence of the complaints, is that the Complainants were
> compulsorily retired from the CAF upon attaining a specified age and for
> ...



The decision was in favour of the plaintiffs with the CF’s argument of a BFOR not standing up to scrutiny and as noted the “regulations” argument also not accepted.  The government sought judicial review of the decision, which upheld the tribunal opinion and also had its appeal rejected.  Since the major point was that the regulations about mandatory retirement were not made specifically for the purpose of the CHRA, it did trigger a change.  The CHRT decision was made in August 1992, in September 1992 the following statement was first added to QR&O 15.17 and 15.31. 


> (11) This article is a regulation made for the purposes of paragraph 15(1)(b) of the Canadian Human Rights Act.


----------



## Jay Ell (1 Mar 2015)

I was looking at the Canadian forces website and is says you must be 17 to join the reserves. However, I was told by someone that it is actually based on the year if birth. So that would mean you can actually join the year you turn 17 . So I could join right now since my birthday is in 1998. However, I do not turn 17 until October this year.

My question is which one is true? Do you have to be 17 to join or can you join the year you turn 17? The reason I'm asking is because I'm born in 1998 and I would like to join the reserves and do basic training this summer. The thing is I don't actually turn 17 until October. It just seems weird that some of my friends who are born the same year as me might be able to join this summer but I can't since I'm just a few months younger.

Also wondering if someone knows which unit in Ottawa I should contact if I am looking to join as an infantry soldier. I looked on the forces website but I can't figure out which one is for infantry.

Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Mar 2015)

Jay Ell said:
			
		

> I was looking at the Canadian forces website and is says you must be 17 to join the reserves.





> Who can apply:
> 
> To apply to the Forces, you must:
> 
> ...



I fail to see how this is in any way unclear.


----------



## GreenWood (1 Mar 2015)

I found two on the forces website:

Governor General's Foot Guards
Cartier Square Drill Hall
2 Queen Elizabeth Drive
Ottawa, ON  K1A 0K2
Phone: (613) 990-6605
Email: GGFG_OR@forces.gc.ca

Hours of Operations:

Monday to Friday, 8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Tuesday Evenings (Sept – Jun): 6:30 p.m. - 10:00 p.m.

Recruiting:
GGFG.Recruiting@forces.gc.ca
(613) 990-0502

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/ggfg/index.page



The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa
Cartier Square Drill Hall
2 Queen Elizabeth Dr.
Ottawa, ON  K1A 0K2
Telephone: (613)-990-6603
Hours of Operation:

Monday - Friday: 9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.

Thursday evenings (Sep - Jun): 7:00 p.m. - 10:00 p.m.

http://www.army-armee.forces.gc.ca/en/cameron-highlanders-ottawa/index.page


----------



## Messorius (1 Mar 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I fail to see how this is in any way unclear.



Site says 17, yet there was a 16 year old pte on my BMQ in 2013.  I'd have to track him down and check, but there might be one in my unit right now, actually.


----------



## mariomike (1 Mar 2015)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I fail to see how this is in any way unclear.



Not to disagree with you, but this has been somewhat unclear in previous discussions.

EG:



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> From CANFORGEN 038/11
> 
> 3. IN THE RESERVE FORCE, AN APPLICANT MUST BE:
> 
> ...



This discussion comes up from time to time:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+CANFORGEN+038%2F11&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&gfe_rd=cr&ei=NLnzVJLTOsyD8Qeqy4GoDQ&gws_rd=ssl

ETA: It is also discussed in a 32-page mega-thread:

Age Limits to Join  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12904.750


----------



## DAA (1 Mar 2015)

The minimum age for "enrolment" into the Reserves is:

a.  16 years of age, with parental consent, a minimum Grade 10 education and the applicant MUST maintain "full time" attendance at an academic institution until the age of 17;  or

b.  17 years of age, with parental consent and a minimum Grade 10 education.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Mar 2015)

Asked and answered yet again.

Locked.


----------

